# Separation Anxiety



## Iriyatesse (Feb 14, 2012)

A a newbie goat owner I hope someone can help me with a behavior problem. I got a 1 year old Nubian doe and a 3 month buck about a year ago, they have been together this whole time but as the doe is about to kid in the next 2 weeks I figured its time for the buck to get his own pasture. Well he has been crying ever since I separated them. He makes such awful racket that my neighbors called afraid my dogs were attacking the goats. Is there anything I should to do? Other than cry himself out. He is not a baby anymore but he sure acts like it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I would get him a wether friend.... the doe will need a buddy too if you don't keep any kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, they both need a buddy. I would get the doe a friend ASAP, you don't want to stress her out to much before kidding. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Are they able to see eachother still?


----------



## Iriyatesse (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok so another quick question. I do plan on keeping the kids. I know they need companions so any does will stay with mom and if there is a buck keep him as a weather. So was it a mistake to separate them before my doe kids? Should I keep em together till the kids are weaned?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

no if you leave them together he will rebred her when she comes back in season possibly even a few days after kidding. Not a good idea. He also could breed doe kids when they have their first heat and who knows when that would be other than way too young to breed. 
If they can see each other they should be ok until you can get him a friend and if you are keeping her kids with her that should be ok but some does prefer another grown doe instead of just their kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Logan.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Logan as well..... :hi5:


----------



## Iriyatesse (Feb 14, 2012)

Even after a year I still feel like a newbie ^_^ I dident think ahead to when I would have to separate them. Thanks everyone for the input!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Even after a year I still feel like a newbie ^_^ I dident think ahead to when I would have to separate them. Thanks everyone for the input!


 Don't feel bad ...even I ...am still learning new things.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> > Even after a year I still feel like a newbie ^_^ I dident think ahead to when I would have to separate them. Thanks everyone for the input!
> 
> 
> Don't feel bad ...even I ...am still learning new things.... :wink: :thumb:


 Agreed! :thumb: :thumbup:


----------

